# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Shpreh ndjenjat e momentit me nje foto... 4

## AlbaneZ

Pashe qe ishte mbyllur tema e meparshme dhe hapa nje te re.Eshte nje teme e kendshme  :buzeqeshje: 

like now i feel like....

----------


## thirsty



----------


## hot_prinz



----------


## orhideja



----------


## Etna Etna

Dua te jem ketu  :i ngrysur:

----------


## prishtinase

........................

----------


## Enii

........................

----------


## Nete



----------


## AlbaneZ



----------


## prishtinase

> 


cok guzel  :Mos:

----------


## prishtinase

........................................ :Mos:

----------


## AlbaneZ

My dream Bora Bora  :i ngrysur:

----------


## prishtinase

.................................................:-i

----------


## Etna Etna

.......................

----------


## prishtinase

.......................................

----------


## AlbaneZ



----------


## loneeagle

foto says it all

----------


## hot_prinz



----------


## AlbaneZ

> 


Same......  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Beni94

http://www.galeriaime.com/albums/use..._ne_shtepi.jpg

----------

